# String substring Algorithmus



## jacka (2. Sep 2011)

Hi, ich möchte eine Methode schreiben die wie String.substring arbeitet, also aus einem Text einen Teil ausschneidet und zurück gibt..mit einem start und end index .. kann mir jemand erklären wie ich das am besten mache ?


----------



## XHelp (2. Sep 2011)

So wie es in deiner Beschreibung steht... :bahnhof:
Oder hast du da konkrete Fragen? Ein Blick auf toCharArray+System.arraycopy könnte helfen


----------



## jacka (2. Sep 2011)

ja soll ich zb jetzt den Anfangs und den Endindex als Parameter übergeben oder in der Methode definieren?


----------



## SlaterB (2. Sep 2011)

was für eine Frage..,
wenn jemand die Methode benutzen will, also von String x was ganz bestimmtes ausschneiden will, etwa von 5-17,
sollte man dann 5 und 17 als Parameter übergeben oder reicht es wenn in der Methode selber Standardindexe wie z.B. 1 und 2 definiert sind?


----------



## Michael... (2. Sep 2011)

kommt auf den Sinn der Methode an. Wenn man die Indizes als Parameter übergibt ist mal deutlich flexibler ;-)


----------

